# Crookham Court.



## stu8fish (Jan 15, 2015)

Crookham Court School has featured on here many times. The history is well known so I shall not repeat it here. I have visited here 4 times since the summer. The first two visits were on consecutive days as there was a wealth of things to see and I did not visit the outbuildings until late in the first day not realising what and excellent additional bit of an explore they were.
A short visit on a clear night whilst traveling home from a family visit allowed a brief but interesting wander around the grounds after dark. Finally a day trip with Brickworks in january. 
The recent trip was my first and only time whilst exploring that I have needed to run. I don't do running but fortunately the man with the chainsaw was inattentive and missed my fat bloke wobble as I bounded across the front lawn.:arghh: Since the early reports on here the site has been well trashed and some of the features are now gone. Some of the bannister tops have been ripped off, the fireplaces torn out and some of the windows pointlessly smashed and the mirror shattered. 
Whatever your view about the sordid history that this place has the news appears to be that the site will be redeveloped. Part of the main building will be demolished and the materials re used to make good some of the other structures. Expensive apartments in the main house and the science block with other housing in the grounds. 
The development is well sited next to Greenham common now a great open space, not far from Thatcham station
and Newbury. It is unlikely the history here will reduce the multi million pound asking price for the proposed 8 bedroom mansion and other properties here.​​
Here is a shamelessly copied report from John Herring a reporter for the local rag.​Although it is a lot to trawl through I believe it shows the scale and quality of the proposals so they don't flounder.

 CROOKHAM House is set to begin a new chapter as long-considered plans to restore the building have now been approved.
West Berkshire councillors deferred plans submitted by Bridgewood PLC to restore the house, thought to date back to the 1850s, at a meeting in August, because of issues concerning the developer’s financial contribution to mitigate the development and the construction of more affordable housing.
The plans had been recommended for approval by officers.
Since then, a consultancy firm working on behalf of the council have confirmed Bridgewood’s view that the scheme would not be viable if provisions for developers’ contributions and affordable housing were made.
Council documents show that Bridgewood says these contributions should not be sought, owing to the extensive cost of restoring the house.
However, the company has now agreed to pay the full developers’ contribution, along with a contribution towards affordable housing.
A £113,293.88 package will be paid to the council to mitigate the impact of a residential development, while £168,936.42 will be paid if the office scheme goes ahead.
A financial contribution has also been offered towards the provision of affordable housing, allowing for one two-bedroom property and three three-bedroom properties for rent in the local area.
The council says that Bridgewood’s decision to pay the money comes as the developer is anxious to avoid further delays as Crookham House is rapidly deteriorating owing to vandalism and theft.
The council added that Bridgewood’s contribution was likely to be withdrawn if the application went to appeal as the developer would need to fund the cost of an appeal.
Speaking at a meeting of the council’s eastern area planning committee last week, planning agent Rebecca Lord argued that this plan represented the last real opportunity to restore the house and said that Bridgewood had made a significant financial investment in bringing the project forward.
Councillors granted conditional approval to the plans, with Graham Pask (Con, Bucklebury) saying: “We spent some time on this and thought it was a wonderful scheme.
“I think it’s a happy compromise.”
The developer is seeking to demolish extensions to the house, and convert the mansion into an eight-bedroom family home, or a headquarters office building, and turn a number of outbuildings into 13 smaller properties.
The application also includes redeveloping the 7.32 hectare grounds, which house a chapel, swimming pool and playing fields.
The house formed part of the notorious Crookham Court School which closed in the late 1980s after three teachers, including the owner Philip Cadman, were jailed for sexually abusing pupils.
The school buildings were later turned into flats and bedsits, but the house has stood empty since 2007 and has fallen into disrepair. 

​​ Here are a few photos.
The Corridor.

Ball. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Whites

Whites. by stu8fish, on Flickr
Sport


Stumped by stu8fish, on Flickr

Clliche

Looking up. by stu8fish, on Flickr


They always leave the piano behind. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Punch drunk.

Punchbag by stu8fish, on Flickr

Reading room

Library by stu8fish, on Flickr


Trashed by stu8fish, on Flickr

Science lab

Science lab by stu8fish, on Flickr

I nearly melted in here.

The chapel by stu8fish, on Flickr


Chemistry set. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Proper English Mustard. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Bath time. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Shutters. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Stairway. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Arch rival by stu8fish, on Flickr

Not entirely sure why the mirror broke.


Birthday suit. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Night visit.

Crookham court. by stu8fish, on Flickr



When the property comes on the market I will register an interest. It may be a waste of the estate agents time
but hey ho. ​


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jan 16, 2015)

Rather unusual place to say the least! The birthday suit one was most amusing, what the hell?!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 16, 2015)

Well worth the run, fantastic photos!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 16, 2015)

It's getting very trashed but you've captured it beautifully in those pix. Love the star trails, not so keen on the arse shot.


----------



## brickworx (Jan 16, 2015)

Great work stu....I would like to add that, for the record, the birthday suit shot was taken on one of his aforementioned solo visits and not the joint explore we did recently!


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 16, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Great work stu....I would like to add that, for the record, the birthday suit shot was taken on one of his aforementioned solo visits and not the joint explore we did recently!



Well you would say that


----------



## brickworx (Jan 16, 2015)

urban-dorset said:


> Well you would say that



I AM saying that


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 16, 2015)

brickworx said:


> i am saying that


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 16, 2015)

brickworx said:


> i am saying that


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 16, 2015)

Sometime back in the summer, naked and alone as I remember it.
Maybe DP is not ready for fine art nudes just yet.


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2015)

You really think you're the first person to get naked in a derelict building and post it on a forum? 

You are sadly mistaken...


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2015)

Having said that it still doesn't necessarily mean we're ready for it lol.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 16, 2015)

krela said:


> You really think you're the first person to get naked in a derelict building and post it on a forum?
> 
> You are sadly mistaken...


No never the first,,,, but it does depend on what type of forum you search for,,,,,


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2015)

Let's just say I've seen enough snow white ass to last me a life time. There's really no need.


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2015)

Just off for a cold shower, Great Post, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

Great shots and nice write up too. Love the star trails and I like the different angles on your shots, esp the first photo of the green corridor.


----------

